# konqueror - neue text datei per knopfdruck anlegen

## pieter_parker

mit f4 kommt eine konsole im aktuellen verzeichnis

mit f10 wird ein verzeichnis erstellt

wie kann ich per tastendruck eine neue text datei anlegen ?

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, so ist das eine moeglichkeit

ich will es aber per einen-tastendruck haben, so wie bei f10 fuer verzeichnis anlegen .. nur aber fuer eine (text)datei

----------

## musv

Da du KDE zu nutzen scheinst, kannst du sowas bestimmt mit den KHotKeys irgendwie bewerkstelligen.

Wozu brauchst du eigentlich andauernd neue leere Textdateien?

----------

## pieter_parker

andauernd nicht, aber hin und wieder schon, es ist einfacher eine taste zudruecken als hier und da und dort click zumachen finde ich

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> andauernd nicht, aber hin und wieder schon, es ist einfacher eine taste zudruecken als hier und da und dort click zumachen finde ich

 

 :Wink:  Und was spricht dagegen, einfach den Editor deiner Wahl zu öffnen, Blah einzugeben und dann mittels CTRL-S irgendwo abzuspeichern?

----------

## pieter_parker

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *pieter_parker wrote:*   andauernd nicht, aber hin und wieder schon, es ist einfacher eine taste zudruecken als hier und da und dort click zumachen finde ich 
> 
>  :wink: Und was spricht dagegen, einfach den Editor deiner Wahl zu öffnen, Blah einzugeben und dann mittels CTRL-S irgendwo abzuspeichern?

 

zu umstaendlich  :wink:

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also unter dem Nautilous bei Gnome kann man das mit Shortcuts machen Alt halten D, D, L drücken und schon wird eine neue Datei erstellt. Das muss unterm Konquerror auch so sein. Schau mal bei Datei..?

Edit:

Also in der Konqueror-Dokumentation steht (da bei create new) das man auch leere txt-Files anlegen kann. Also muss es dafür auch so eine Shortcut-Sequenz geben. Und wenn dir die zu lang ist kannst du die über Einstellungen, Konfiguriere Shortcuts auch andern.

----------

## pieter_parker

einstellungen > kurzbefehle festlegen >

dort jedenfalls scheint es keine option zugeben fuer das anlegen einer datei

----------

## AROK

die Option gab es mal (Textdatei). Hatte ich mit Strg+N belegt. 

Bei der 3.5.9 Version scheint es einen Bug zu geben, seitdem ich noch mal nachgeschaut hatte wie die Option heißt, geht Strg+N nicht mehr und die Option wird nicht mehr angezeigt   :Confused: 

----------

